# Canadian woman finds brand new grenade in backyard



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Jun 2008)

Canadian woman finds brand new grenade in backyard         Mon Jun 23, 6:19 PM ET



CALGARY, Alberta (Reuters) - Canadian military and police are investigating after a package containing a brand new hand grenade, belonging to the army, was found in a suburban backyard, police said on Monday. 

 A woman in the Western Canadian city of Edmonton, Alberta, discovered the suspicious package on Sunday and took it to her local police station, where officers told her to carefully place it on the lawn.

Police called in the bomb squad, which determined the item was a grenade, still in its packaging and belonging to the Canadian military.

The technicians made sure the package was secure and called military personnel in to dispose of the ordnance.

"It is quite unusual for someone to find a grenade in their backyard, especially one that hasn't been spent," Edmonton police spokeswoman Patrycia Chalupczynska said.

"We want to advise people that if they ever do find something suspicious-looking, they shouldn't touch it -- just leave it alone and call police."

(Reporting by Jeffrey Jones; editing by Rob Wilson)


Not sure if this is the right spot, move if you have too.


Someone's go some 'spaining to do!!!!!!  
Wouldn't want to be the guy/gal who lost that. 
I feel a FEW extras coming their way, maybe a little more that extras, eh?  Yikes!


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 Jun 2008)

"It is quite unusual for someone to find a grenade in their backyard, especially one that hasn't been spent,"

Oh reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaallllllly?  :


Lol

Gotta love the news.

EDIT:  Please someone tell me what *does* a "spent grenade" look like?  Besides a hundred pieces of shrapnel.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jun 2008)

Do you have the link?

What kind of grenade was it?  I know there is one smoke grenade that looks a lot like a real grenade, spoon and all.  There is also dummy and training grenades.  If there is a lot number on it, they will definitely be able to track it down to what unit drew the grenades whether it be smoke or the real deal.


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Do you have the link?
> 
> What kind of grenade was it?  I know there is one smoke grenade that looks a lot like a real grenade, spoon and all.  There is also dummy and training grenades.  If there is a lot number on it, they will definitely be able to track it down to what unit drew the grenades whether it be smoke or the real deal.



That was going to be my next question.  Wether they have numbers on them with which to track their origin.  Uh oh someone's face is going to be mighty red by the end of this.


----------



## dangerboy (24 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Do you have the link?
> 
> What kind of grenade was it?  I know there is one smoke grenade that looks a lot like a real grenade, spoon and all.  There is also dummy and training grenades.  If there is a lot number on it, they will definitely be able to track it down to what unit drew the grenades whether it be smoke or the real deal.


Here is a link to the story

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080623/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_grenade


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> That was going to be my next question.  Wether they have numbers on them with which to track their origin.  Uh oh someone's face is going to be mighty red by the end of this.



Well.  Seeing as it wasn't "spent"   ;D  the Lot Numbers should lead to who it was issued to and when.  Ammo Techs keep better records than the Liberal Gun Registry.   ;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Jun 2008)

I have an idea...let's get David Miller involved, then he can outlaw the act of leaving your hand grenades laying around and all will be well in the world ;D  Isn't it a great idea?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jun 2008)

A picture of the grenade would help.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I have an idea...let's get David Miller involved, then he can outlaw the act of leaving your hand grenades laying around and all will be well in the world ;D  Isn't it a great idea?



Miller will try to convince Stephane Dion to propose a grenade registry at the next ellection.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Miller will try to convince Stephane Dion to propose a grenade registry at the next ellection.


Neither of whom will be able to differentiate between a "Live" and a "Spent" Grenade.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2008)

Grenade registration fee

Grenade aquisition certificate

Grenade safety course

The you will have to buy a grenade cabinet and spoon lock..........


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Jun 2008)

Don't forget the fee for losing grenade and having to have it returned to you ;D  Kinda like the SPCA for hand grenades!


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> A picture of the grenade would help.




Cheers!


----------



## danchapps (25 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well.  Seeing as it wasn't "spent"   ;D  the Lot Numbers should lead to who it was issued to and when.  Ammo Techs keep better records than the Liberal Gun Registry.   ;D



Now now, did you have to go and get politics involved in this??? I thought this was a clean subject?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Don't forget the fee for losing grenade and having to have it returned to you ;D  Kinda like the SPCA for hand grenades!



...and the fee for filing the paperwork to move your grenade from home to the range.

AND

The fee for filing the paperwork after the range to prove that your grenade exploded........


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Now now, did you have to go and get politics involved in this??? I thought this was a clean subject?



 ;D

Would you have prefered if I volunteered them as "Butt Party" on the Grenade Range?  Not a pretty sight.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Grenade registration fee
> 
> Grenade aquisition certificate
> 
> ...



Spoon lock ...

Safer I guess than being required to store your spoons and pins seperately!!  

Although - with the vast knowledge displayed with the onset of the Gun Registry -- it just wouldn't surprise me to see the "seperate storage" built in as a requirement by David Miller et al !!  >


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Spoon lock ...
> 
> Safer I guess than being required to store your spoons and pins seperately!!
> 
> Although - with the vast knowledge displayed with the onset of the Gun Registry -- it just wouldn't surprise me to see the "seperate storage" built in as a requirement by David Miller et al !!  >



DAMN!

He'd better not read this now.

I was hoping that the numpty would demonstrate the separate storage concept to his council.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> DAMN!
> 
> He'd better not read this now.
> 
> I was hoping that the numpty would demonstrate the separate storage concept to his council.



You ...

Are _almost_ as evil as I, but not quite.  >


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2008)

You think?

I've had a few more years of practice.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You think?
> 
> I've had a few more years of practice.



All of which is negated by the fact that I am a red head. And, a chick. Just so you know ...  ;D


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2008)

Ah - the trump cards.

Now we have to wrestle to determine the true winner.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Ah - the trump cards.
> 
> Now we have to wrestle to determine the true winner.



Next time you're here ... (or I'm there [which is September])

And, I'll pick up the tab at the bar next time too!!  

(Just to demonstrate my good sportsmanship after winning the match!!)  >


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2008)

You haven't won yet.

Mazola or Crisco?


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You haven't won yet.
> 
> Mazola or Crisco?



I always win.  ;D

And, neither - I've got something "special" up my sleeve for you.  >


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Jun 2008)

Jell-o, duh.


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Jun 2008)

Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Harris (25 Jun 2008)

I wonder what the new rules will be if you loan your grenade to a friend?  Do you have to prove it is safe first?


----------



## TN2IC (25 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> "It is quite unusual for someone to find a grenade in their backyard, *especially one that hasn't been spent,*" Edmonton police spokeswoman Patrycia Chalupczynska said.




Some how I need a new keyboard now...

I don't know where is start on this one.  :rofl:


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Jun 2008)

> It is quite unusual for someone to find a grenade in their backyard, especially one that hasn't been spent," Edmonton police spokeswoman Patrycia Chalupczynska said



From this can I infer that spent grenades in Edmonton backyards are common?


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2008)

Could one ever find a spent grenade? Usually just a pin and a fragged spoon is all thats left, of course the small crater, and fragments everywhere.

On a serious note, I would be also keen to find out the nature. Smk, HE frag, prac/dummy, or is it an old M36 or US M26 etc.

I'll do a wait out on this, but I would tend to believe a Smk or M62 prac body w/inert fuse assy or some type of trg aid is the culprit. I can't see an HE frag, but anything is possible these days.  One can by the dummies, and HE marked containers for them at any surplus shop or gun show. This might even be the old US pineapple types we see often.

Anyways, wait out.


Wes


----------



## Ammo (26 Jun 2008)

I was told from a very reliable source that it was indeed a Grenade HE C13 sealed in its original package. Obviously, investigation is still going on but it is very easy to figure out who was issued some lately (they probably already know). I wouldn't want to be the RSO who certified that all grenades were either expended or returned. MTF


----------



## karl28 (26 Jun 2008)

Ammo  

   Is there any chance that it was lost from the factory before it was delivered to the CF ?


----------



## Ammo (26 Jun 2008)

Can't see it, specially with grenades. These are manufactured/assembled in Ville LeGardeur PQ by General Dynamics (the old SNC) under very strict contract demands (i.e. if the contract calls for 5000 grenades, they produce 5000 grenades as they don't have storage capacity at the plant). By the way, the security is very tight now that the plant is American owned (no visitors allowed when the plant is manufacturing ammo for US Army).
So again can't see it


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jun 2008)

Spent grenade could have implied it was a smoke grenade. I've found spent smoke grenades camping before.
Then again if it's a HE one that's just a police officer not knowing what she's talking about (mind you who can blame her when how many soldiers of ours don't know jack shit about weapons).

Regardless it's going to have a lot number.  Correct me if I'm wrong that soldier who used smoke grenades out west a while ago in that attempted bank heist in the mall got cause cause the smoke grenade he threw had a lot number on the inside of the grenade (him having filed off the outside one). My old sectionc ommander was under investigation for a while because he was one of the two sgt's that signed for that specific lot of pyro.


----------



## karl28 (26 Jun 2008)

Ammo  

        Thanks for the reply  I was hoping that it was some one else is fault and not a member of the CF . Guess we will have to wait and see what the police say now .


----------



## Ammo (27 Jun 2008)

Karl28
Understood, however **it happens (i.e. I think that it's an "inside" job). I am still trying to get more info and will pass on whatever I can pass on. 
Cheers


----------



## Scott (27 Jun 2008)

Ammo said:
			
		

> Karl28
> Understood, however **it happens (i.e. I think that it's an "inside" job). I am still trying to get more info and will pass on whatever I can pass on.
> Cheers



No, let's wait for info to be passed through official channels instead of posting anything that can't be confirmed. Someone's arse may already be deep in a sling and we need not add RUMINT to it. Remember, ANYONE can reads the info you post here.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Ammo (27 Jun 2008)

Scott,
Well understood wrt wait out. What I meant to say is that I would report back if anything else is reported quote officially unquote in the press.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jun 2008)

Since there is probably an official investigation now under way regarding this incident, further speculation and sharing/creating of rumours is unnecessary.  Locked until further official information is available to be added.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

